# Who the hell is TT LAW?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:?:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

He's the new TTOC Events Secretary and is a Mod in the Events section only

Mark


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ok [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> He's the new TTOC Events Secretary and is a Mod in the Events section only
> 
> Mark


is that Steve who was on the committee before?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > He's the new TTOC Events Secretary and is a Mod in the Events section only
> ...


Yep Rich 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


I like him.

He's got a sensible if amusing head... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See you have to like Railway people :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Steve got a amusing head... :lol:


I'll tell my friend Steve what you've said :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Steve got a amusing head... :lol:
> ...


Well at least quote me *correctly*. :?

I said he's 'got a sensible if amusing head.' 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


I'll tell him :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I'll tell him :twisted:


Okay. Am I bovvered?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Steve got a head... :lol:


 :lol:


----------

